# Going to Kirkcudbright - anything I mustn't miss?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Next week we're off to stay with friends in Kirkcudbright for a couple of nights. We've also booked two nights near to them at Borgue. On the way we're stopping off near Penrith and Annan. Then near Annan again and Troutbeck on the way back. Any suggestions for 'must go to' places on this trip?


Chris


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Near Annan there is a small but perfectly formed museum about 'The Devils Porridge'.
It tells of the largest factory of its time which was devoted to making explosives for WW1 and later WW2.
It was where the 'Council house' pattern was developed, later used throughout the UK, to house the workers.

Pretty certain it is in village of Eastriggs just to south of A75 before you reach Annan.

Devils Porridge site


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Do not miss any of the coffee shops or bakeries. Especially the bakery just down from the CoOp its fantastic the scones are brilliant and they do a ginormous cream ring!! It's a tiny wee place. Oh and nearly forgot in the cafe next to the electrical shop near the other bakery and chemist, they do a fantastic hot chocolate thingy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

C hris

Have you been on here:
http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/areakirk/index.html
(the link shows the kirkudbright area)
A great Index where you can find info about anywhere you're going.

May see you in that area later next week!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

The Devil's Porridge Museum is certainly at Eastriggs and is signposted on the A75. As with so many of these local things visitors enjoy it, but the locals do not visit although reports are very good. 

I know I shouldn't say it, but Annan is not the most exciting of towns  

Kirkcudbright is small and very quaint. Selkirk Arms is good for lunch, if a bit expensive if you want a cheap meal. The Toll Booth Museum at the end of the High Street has exhibitions on and is probably under the Council (Dumfries and Galloway) website. There is also a small town Museum opposite the Town Hall just up from the Church which is well thought of if you are into that sort of thing. Harbourside Gallery I think is pay to get in, but the location of the building is picture post card. Sometimes you will find the fishing boats unloading (usuall shell fish). Tongland Hydro Electric Power Station on the road from the A75 to Kirkcudbright might seem a bit boring, but it has a visitor centre and there are guided visits. The Scheme has been running since 1930s (we think) and was the first in Scotland.

If you want a trip out there is the Red Kite Centre near Laurieston north of Castle Douglas. Feeding time about 2pm. but check this. 

Castle Douglas also interesting with a local brewery and lots of little food shops (known as a Food Town).

If you are stuck, I think the tourist office is open all year in Kirkcubright. Best to check this though. It is in Harbour Square.

As Carol will tell you, it is sunny here. (Actually we had hail this morning, but it only lasted 2 minutes and then sunshine  ) It's not exactly warm, but it is sunny!

Hope you have a good time. We are off to Edinburgh tomorrow for a couple of days so we are bound to have cold weather.

Sue


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Visit Brighouse Bay and sus-out the site there for future visits. I'm sure they'll let you park up and have a walk round.

Park up in the square next to the harbour in Kirkudbright and explore the town then go to the fish and chip cafe overlooking the end of the car park opposite the castle; one of best fish and chips ever!

Get to Rockcliffe, park up and walk out along the shore-side (narrow) road about a mile, easy and rewarding; then good pub food in local pub.

If you're into F1, David Coulthard comes from Twynhome, you'll see his Dad's haulage business, and there used to be DC museum, not sure if its still there since he retired.

Any time left?

Cardoness Castle is a little gem and the daffs. could be out just about now. If you're going that way take the round trip A75 to Newton Stewart, A712 to New Galloway, A762 back towards Kircudbright, and you'll see why they call it 'Scotland in miniature' - real flavours of the Highlands to be found on the A712 and a great spot to stop for a bit just after (east of) the dam by the Clatteringshaw's Loch.

Galloway is a hidden gem and perfect for English based 'Scotophiles' who need a Scotland 'fix' and haven't got the time for the long trip north.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We are off to Edinburgh tomorrow for a couple of days so we are bound to have cold weather.


Good move Sue- Heavy rain forecast mid-week S W Scotland :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot for those suggestions everyone. They're very helpful. I'll have a good look at it all.

Sue, we're not really planning to spend time in Annan but are booked on a coastal site there. Living in the middle of the country I fancied a bit of beach. Enjoy Edinburgh.

Jagman, we had the idea of checking out Brighouse Bay. We're staying at a CL near there, at Borgue.

Carolgavin, Don't tempt me!! I can usually resist chocolate but cakes and pastries are another matter.

Telbell and Aultymer, thanks for the links, I had a quick look and will explore more later.



Chris


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The Bellymack Feeding Station ( Redkites ) is an absolute must, especially if you enjoy photography.

The lighthouse at the Mull of Galloway is worth the journey, as is the harbour at Portpatrick.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Slightly off the topic but would one of the locals tell me how to pronounce it.

Being from 'The South' I would pronounce it exactly as written, in three syllables but I have heard it pronounced differently: something like 'kerkbree' ....... just to save embarrassment next time I am up that way  

Harvey


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

I put myself up to be shot down in flames here but i am sure it's pronounced " kirkoobree" to be said all in one go and not broken into three syllables. 

Regards 
Allan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

yes- Kir-Koo-Bree according to
http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/kirkcudbright/kirkcudbright/index.html

(church of St Cuthbert)....though I'm far from a local
:wink:

(but it's defo 3 syllables!)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This part of my coastal blog covers Annan and Kirkcudbright >Part 4b<


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

ingram said:


> Slightly off the topic but would one of the locals tell me how to pronounce it.
> 
> Being from 'The South' I would pronounce it exactly as written, in three syllables but I have heard it pronounced differently: something like 'kerkbree' ....... just to save embarrassment next time I am up that way
> 
> Harvey


Same Here, I believe it's something like "Ker Koo Bray".

Thoughts of being impailed on the horns of an Aberdeen Angus and being spoon fed Hagiss and tatties if I got it wrong. Still a wee dram will ease the pain.


----------

